# Need info metro DC - Eisenhower Ave Station ALX



## jannie (Sep 26, 2016)

I previously got info from Forum but at the time didn't realize my pickup was at Eisenhower Ave Station ALX (not King Station) Arrive at Union Station Washington DC via Amtrak. Leaving via Metro saves 3 hr. wait

A. I get on the red line to Gallary then Yellow line - Is the fare quoted for the entire trip? I assume I get off red line train walk to the yellow line and then am finally at Eisenhower Ave station.

B Senior fare purchased differently?

Thank you


----------



## RalphCT (Sep 26, 2016)

jannie said:


> I previously got info from Forum but at the time didn't realize my pickup was at Eisenhower Ave Station ALX (not King Station) Arrive at Union Station Washington DC via Amtrak. Leaving via Metro saves 3 hr. wait
> 
> A. I get on the red line to Gallary then Yellow line - Is the fare quoted for the entire trip? I assume I get off red line train walk to the yellow line and then am finally at Eisenhower Ave station.
> 
> ...


If you used the DC Metro website to determine a fare then that fare should be from Washington Union Station to Eisenhower Ave. You board the Red line (Shady Grove destination) at Union Station and travel two stops to Gallery Place. Exit the train and go up or down the escalator (can't remember which) to reach the Yellow/Green line tracks. Board a Yellow Line train heading to Huntington. Note: Shady Grove and Huntington are the final destinations for those trains and help identify which direction the train is traveling. When leaving the Red line you do not pass through the fare terminals; head directly to the Yellow line tracks. The quoted fare is for the complete trip of two segments. You need a SmarTrip card with enough money on it or a rail pass to allow for the fare. If you have a yellow Senior SmartTrip Card your card will be charged the lower senior rate. If you have a blue SmarTrip card you will pay the regular rate. Fares at each rate vary depending on the time of day.

Purchase SmarTrip cards and passes online here:

https://beta.wmata.com/fares/smartrip/index.cfm


----------



## chakk (Sep 26, 2016)

You walk downstairs fron red line to yellow line and grren line and orange line and blue line.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2016)

Orange and Blue lines don't have anything to do with it. Not even in the same station.

Yes, the fare quoted is for the entire trip. Board the Red Line at Union Station, on a train bound for Shady Grove. Get off at Gallery Place/Chinatown. Walk towards the rear of the train, and go downstairs. The tracks on the lower level will alternate (for the most part) between Green and Yellow Line trains. Get on a Yellow Line train, and head out.

Not old enough to know about senior fares, sorry!


----------



## afigg (Sep 27, 2016)

jannie said:


> I previously got info from Forum but at the time didn't realize my pickup was at Eisenhower Ave Station ALX (not King Station) Arrive at Union Station Washington DC via Amtrak. Leaving via Metro saves 3 hr. wait
> 
> A. I get on the red line to Gallary then Yellow line - Is the fare quoted for the entire trip? I assume I get off red line train walk to the yellow line and then am finally at Eisenhower Ave station.
> 
> B Senior fare purchased differently?


The off-peak fare from Union Station to Eisenhower Ave Station is $3.15, the peak fare is $4.00. The peak fare applies when you take the Metro between 5 AM to 9:30 AM and 3 PM to 7 PM on weekdays. To take the Metro, you have to buy a SmarTrip card for $2 which are now available at all of the ticket vending machines at the Metro station. The $2 for the card is added to the fare, So at Union Station, when you are at the ticket machine, you should pay at least $5.15 to get a SmarTrip card with $3.15 on it for a single off-peak Union Station to Eisenhower Ave trip. Keep the SmarTrip card, you can add money to it for future Metro trips.

Senior fares are only available by getting a Senior fare SmarTrip card which requires a trip to a Metro sales office when they are open. Unless one is a regular rider or a visitor planning to take the Metro a number of times during an extended visit to DC, not worth the effort to get a Senior SmarTrip card.

There are escalators and elevators at every Metro station so it is not difficult to travel on it with luggage in tow. The transfer at Gallery Place is straightforward. The Red line platforms are on the upper level on either side of the tracks, the Yellow and Green line platform is a island platform on the lower level. Just take stairs, an escalator, or the one elevator down one level. Get on the next Yellow Line train heading to Huntington. The trip should take about 31 minutes plus the wait time for the 2 trains which depends on how often they are running at the time of day,


----------



## jannie (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the help... This really eases my mind. Was going crazy trying to figure out how to do the Metro stuff. Believe I'm finally set!


----------

